# [ARTWORK] Gentoo artwork ça change quoi? (résolu)

## selyne

kikoo à tous !

bon alors j'ai lu un post pour une meilleure integration de gnome là qques messages en dessous, je trouve que c'est une bonne idée.

moi j'ai installé le paquet Gentoo artwork pour voir, mais bon, je vois aucune difference.

j'ai pas vu de nouveautés dans les menus de wallpapers, de thèmes ou d'icones.

j'aurais voulu avoir en fait l'artwork du livecd avec le splash et tout et tout...

faut tout faire à la main ? ya pas d'ebuild pour ça?

merci   :Laughing: Last edited by selyne on Wed May 14, 2008 8:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

Peut-être qu'il te faut le use "branding" pour le splash de Gnome (qui affecte GDM et gnome-session)

Sinon je sais pas pour gentoo artwork, regarde avec equery files gentoo-artwork

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

Tu as un thème d'icônes que tu peux retrouver dans le menu du gestionnaire de thèmes de gnome et l'installer en un clic , tu as moulte fonds d'écran qui sont dans /usr/share/pixmaps/gentoo dans plein de résolutions différentes et un splash pour le gestionnaire de démarrage lilo ou grub (à compiler avec le bon USE donc !)

Pour l'installer jette un oeil dans /usr/share/doc/gentoo-artwork-0.4.2-r1/

tu pourras rechercher des GDM themes et splash screen de gnome Gentoo  ici :

http://www.gnome-look.org

Quant au "spalsh" à proprement parler c'est à dire l'écran animé lors du boot, si tu veux celui du livecd il te faut emerger splash-themes-livecd... il existe également un gdm-themes-livecd

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Et pour les utilisateurs de KDE un color scheme plutôt sympa   :Smile: 

----------

## selyne

aaah chouette, ça y est j'ai tout trouvé !

je vais pouvoir me faire un ti systeme tout beau   :Razz: 

merciiii decidément vous avez réponse à tout   :Cool: 

----------

## geekounet

Un ptit (résolu) stp  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Pour Gnome y a aussi ça: http://art.gnome.org/ (theme gtk, etc...)

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

il y a des wallpapers ici http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/graphics.xml

----------

